# Cycling my 5 gallon tank



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok now that I'm reading some of these cycling post I'm gettin scared I have an eclipse 5 gallon hex with the marine land 3 stage filter .I've ben cycling it for about 5 days.the temp has ben a constant 82 deg. I used the start rite water conditioner let that run through the filter with out any filter cartridge our bio wheel for about 15 minutes then put in start zyme in with out any filter cartridge or bio wheel then the next day put a filet cartridge and the bio wheel in aster like 4 days I took a sample to petsmart and they tested it and said everything was good to add fish. I still haven't mostly cause of my work schedule. But I was planning on pouring about 4 guppies and either some shrimps or a small corie cat or ale eater. Do I have to worry about these month long cycling that I'm reading about
*c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The cycle has not started in your tank yet. It will only start once a source of ammonia (what fish provide from their waste) is in your tank. There are a few ways to do that, but really you have to decide to do it with or without fish.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok my new question is do I need the light on? I got this tank at a yard sale for $5 stop o went put and but the filter cartridge and a 5100k bulb but I needed the light bulb cover. I called marine land and they are sending it to me free of charge which is cool but I have to wait 7 to 10 days would that make my cycling time take longer since its not really getting lite up? And also I think I am going to add some java moss and a java fern should I take out my fake plant I have in there? Will that mess something up having a real and a fake plant ?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Fake plants have to be removed and cleaned all time. It wont ruin anything but i wouldnt keep real and fake in the same tank


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

So should I just take it out and start over? I also have a fake cave thingy should I just take that out and put in some rocks to anchor the java?







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mk4gti: isn't the whole bio wheel supposed to help with the bacterial growth thing or am I reading into it to much


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

All filters have some way of allowing bacteria to attach to it to form the bio filter of your tank. The bio wheel is just one of those ways used. Keep in mind the bio filter is not the actual filter that is part of your tank. It is the natural filter process that occurs in a cycled tank.

You need to read up on the nitrogen cycle. There are literally hundreds of short articles on the internet that can get you up to speed.


----------

